
Bye #nodejs, hello #golang - Baliw
https://twitter.com/felixge/status/275320642059001857
======
Baliw
Felix Geisendörfer is a core contributor to Node.js. Nice to see Go gaining
support from someone so close to the Node project. I'd say that's a
significant statement in Go's favor.

